# Pit bull mixes and personalities



## Olive'smom (Dec 26, 2007)

Anybody out there own pit bull mixes? We are first time owners with an 8 month old boxer/pit. We were told her true personality would not emerge until she was at least two years old. I would like to know how your dogs have turned out and how long you have had them and whether there was in fact any significant personality changes. Many thanks.


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a pit bull/ heeler mix. She is 7 yrs (soon to be 8yrs) and I've had her since she was 12wks old. She is one of the best dogs I've ever owned. She is smart, very obedient, very friendly towards people and other animals and just all around wonderful. From the day I picked her up from the local shelter to now, she has always been this way. Her personality has never changed! She was VERY energetic when she was a pup, after she turned about 2yrs her energy level when down a knotch, but even now she still acts like a pup at times. Again, her personality has always stayed the same though. 

Usually you can tell what a dogs personality is going to be from a very young age. At 8 months your pups personality should already be that of what it will be when it is older....except for the puppy energy of coarse.  If you bring up, socialize and train the pup right, the pups personality should stay the same. That goes for any breed of dog, not just the pit and pit mixes.

There is a stigma around pit bulls and alot of people think that a pit bulls personality will change and the dog will turn on there owners after a certain age. I have grown up and have always had a pit bull or pit bull mix and have found this to be VERY untrue! Pit and pit mixes can be GREAT dogs if brought up right! It's the ignorate owners who make the breed look bad.

I wish you good luck with your new pup! I think you will enjoy the crazy yet funny antics of the pit bull personality. I hope to see pics of your pup soon!

Here's a pic of my pit bull/ heeler mix, Lula:


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

My sister-in-law adopted a pit bull X when it was 8 weeks old (probable other breeds: Lab, Border Collie). It's now 4 years old, and has never undergone a major personality shift other than becoming less energetic and more focused, but that's typical as puppies become adults. She did a basic obediance training class when her dog was a puppy which helped with obediance and socialization. I've never seen an ounce of aggression out of this dog, at any age. If anything, she just combines the best characteristics of each breed: she's enthusiastic, easily trainable, and highly focused.


----------



## Olive'smom (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you so much for your reassurance. I had a trainer come in who made it sound like on her second birthday she would turn around have me for lunch. We have never owned a dog and did not want this breed. But there she was scrawny, sick and needy. So far she's playful and follow us everywhere around the house.

I love the pictures of the dogs. Lula is adorable. I love the half black/half white face. I'd like to ask Shaina what breed her dog is. My Olive has big ears like that and is also tawny colored. Also I thank you for the positive comments. My husband and I have been uncomfortable since there are many children in our neighborhood. Our neighbor's three children came over to play with her and my heart was in my mouth. It turned out very well. Olive was so enthusiastic and beside herself with joy.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Olive'smom said:


> Thank you so much for your reassurance. I had a trainer come in who made it sound like on her second birthday she would turn around have me for lunch. We have never owned a dog and did not want this breed. But there she was scrawny, sick and needy. So far she's playful and follow us everywhere around the house.
> 
> I love the pictures of the dogs. Lula is adorable. I love the half black/half white face. I'd like to ask Shaina what breed her dog is. My Olive has big ears like that and is also tawny colored. Also I thank you for the positive comments. My husband and I have been uncomfortable since there are many children in our neighborhood. Our neighbor's three children came over to play with her and my heart was in my mouth. It turned out very well. Olive was so enthusiastic and beside herself with joy.


You would not say all Germans are smart or all Polish people are dumb, because that would be an outrageously untrue statement. If you heard somebody say that you would not believe them. The same type of outrageously untrue statements are said about Pits and Pit mixes concerning their attitudes in general. Why would you believe them. *My opinion only,* keep your dog and get rid of the trainer. A competent professional dog trainer would never make a statement as your trainer did so you are not losing anything by dumping him/her. One thought, about people or dog statements just use common sense.


----------



## Donovan (Aug 24, 2007)

wvasko said:


> keep your dog and get rid of the trainer. A competent professional dog trainer would never make a statement as your trainer did so you are not losing anything by dumping him/her. One thought, about people or dog statements just use common sense.


GREAT post!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Here's a pic of my pit bull/ heeler mix, Lula:







[/QUOTE]

This dog is stunning!

I have two staffies which are a similar temperment as apts,in the right hands they are wonderful and a priviledge to own.


----------



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

I agree. Dump the trainer. Anyone willing to lump all dogs of any breed into a certain pre-determined category doesn't geserve your money or you time and you CERTAINLY don't want them or their negative energy around your dog.


----------



## dog dandy darcie (Jan 23, 2008)

Olive'smom said:


> Thank you so much for your reassurance. I had a trainer come in who made it sound like on her second birthday she would turn around have me for lunch. .


I would be very weary of a trainer who came in and told me that about my dog when they don't really even know your dog. If the trainer has really worked with very many dogs, he/she should know that they all have different personalities and cannot be judged by breed alone. I have a what we believe is a pit mix. She's 2 1/2 yrs. and we've had her a for 1.5 yrs. She's a timid dog with fear aggression issues. I believe the agression issues come from the experiences she had before we adopted her, not because she may or may not have pit in her. Her personality did change 4-6 months after we had her, but again- I don't think it has anything to do with having pit mixed in her genes.


----------



## petstar (Dec 7, 2007)

I echo what others here have said...That trainer sounds at the least inexperienced, dispending horrible advice and frankly putting dog's at risk. I would seek another professional trainer with better credentials, references and experience. 

However, it's wonderful that you have already started training with her! I've had many pits and pit mixes. IME they can be the most wonderful dogs for the right people with the right guidance. We currently have an AB/pit mix. She is wonderful with our toddler son, very gentle and extremely friendly. She is a HUGE ball of energy and requires a minimum of 1 hour of excercise or walking daily. She attracts a lot of attention which I'm grateful for because she is an excellent breed advocate. We've had her since around 6 months of age (she is 3 1/2 now) and she has never had a major personality change. 

I would however reccomend that you use caution with other dogs and work hard on socializing while she's still young. There are many pits and mixes who develop some degree of dog agression, however with proper socializtion, caution and training she'll be a wonderful friend and companion.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I was almost ready to ask you in you lived in TX lol. Almost a year ago I had a Boxer/Pit mix who was a foster and when adopted they named her Olive.. 

There are trainers out there willing to put in the time no matter the breed or problem. So I'm going to have to agree with dumping the trainer. 

When I was fostering Olive she was a great dog and I have only gotten good updates on her. I had no problems training her; infact it only took a couple of weeks before she new sit, down, wait, stay, leave it, come, and eat.. If I could have I would of kept her! 
Do you have any pictures of Olive?


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't see a problem with the initial statement. 



> We were told her true personality would not emerge until she was at least two years old.


That is true of Pit Bulls and most breeds, their personalities and temperament tends to change as they mature. Its natural just like people and other animals. You will know what you have when they are grown. Now if they made it sound like when she grows up she's going to turn on you that is completely bogus. As others have said get rid of the trainer because it is their job to be dog knowledgeable, I know they are only human and might believe all the hype but they are supposed to be a professional and supposedly worked in training dogs which means they should know better. If they don't understand what makes a problematic dog or one with a bad temperament then how can you confidently believe in them to help you correctly train your dog or fix any future problem that might arise? 

I'd love to see pictures of your baby. I've only had a few Pit mixes and the personalities can kind of range depending on the mix. Even in the purebred one the temperament can vary and they have their own personalities.

*CrazyDog* Lulu is too cute!


----------



## mom2kdg (Jan 12, 2007)

I had a pitt as a kid, I can't say from the time she was young until old her personality but we had her forever. She was a great dog, loving, attentive, etc. It fustrates me to see certain dogs classified like Pitts. 

Enjoy her! 

P.S. Just for the heads up lab retr are 6th on the list of most biting dogs and lots of families regard them as the best family dog. No offensive to anyone because I own one.


----------



## rawkus (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi. My previous dog was a APBT/Amstaff mix. Picked him up ina dog pound where I used to work. He was used as a baitdog by some f*****g morons...

He was a real slacker(wouldnt mind sleeping through the whooole day.. ) but loved the training I did. He was my companion through wet and dry. Overfriendly towards EVERYONE and scared of kittens 

He had heaps of patience with the neighborhood kids, small dogs and local dunks 

NEVER once did he behave "agressively".

Some people in the neighborhood would look at him and give various stupid coments such as "killer dog" etc... Laughable... Its called ignorance.

To sum it up: Very calm indoors, active when outside, not at all "jumpy", loooved every single fellow creature... 

Regards/Tony


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

I assumed Americans loved Pitbulls?


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> I assumed Americans loved Pitbulls?


The media has helped in spreading a lot of myth, fear and hype and people also over breed them (they are an extremely popular breed) leading to bad temperaments others get them without a clue how to raise them or for the wrong reason which leads to the dogs doing something bad and the breed taking the heat instead of the owner. 

Americans are like any other country, people have different likes/dislikes. As far as Pit Bulls go they are not widely liked/accepted. If only this were the case there wouldn't be so many bans. They used to be loved but their reputations has been almost destroyed.


----------



## LaTuFu (Jan 27, 2008)

They're as varied and diverse as any other breed. To me, they are some of the more intelligent, playful, and loyal dogs I've ever encountered in my life.

My first Bully mix, Jack, was hands down the most loyal and beautiful dog I've ever owned. Sadly, he passed away at the age of 12 last fall.










I'm convinced that he had a hand in leading us to Jill, who joined us in November. Although shes a much different personality than Jack was, she's every bit as loyal, loving, and fun to be around. 










Jack was around my son from the time my son was born until his death. He looked after my son like his own child his entire life. 

If you are a responsible dog owner, and it sounds like you are, your bully mix will be a wonderful companion for you and your family.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> The media has helped in spreading a lot of myth, fear and hype and people also over breed them (they are an extremely popular breed) leading to bad temperaments others get them without a clue how to raise them or for the wrong reason which leads to the dogs doing something bad and the breed taking the heat instead of the owner.
> 
> Americans are like any other country, people have different likes/dislikes. As far as Pit Bulls go they are not widely liked/accepted. If only this were the case there wouldn't be so many bans. They used to be loved but their reputations has been almost destroyed.


I hear that spicy1_vv,newyears eve 2006 in the UK there was a pitmix fatality and new year 2007 a rottie fatality,just four days ago an old man from east london was killed by his rott(i think and there has been wide spread speculation that he "fitted" and died sending his dog into panic?) and the media!well they have had a field day on every occasion.Because pits are banned the story is spread over every paper!as for the rott incidents the goverment are looking into bsl and how to change the laws which scares me regarding my dogs!Its strange because i remember the day before new years eve 2007 there was a story in the paper about an elderly man beaten to a pulp by two thugs for £10 and who saved his life? his faithful 9 year old rottie!but the piece in the paper was so small unless you were searching for it u'd never see it.so in a matter of days rotts went from hero to zero? Over here SBT get alot of persecution as its the same for the US whereas too many IRRESPONSIBLE owners get them and they are overbred and the most part of them end up in rescue homes!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> I assumed Americans loved Pitbulls?





Spicy1_VV said:


> Americans are like any other country, people have different likes/dislikes. As far as Pit Bulls go they are not widely liked/accepted. If only this were the case there wouldn't be so many bans. They used to be loved but their reputations has been almost destroyed.


I couldn't have said that much better than that. 


Mr Pooch said:


> Over here SBT get alot of persecution as its the same for the US whereas too many IRRESPONSIBLE owners get them and they are overbred and the most part of them end up in rescue homes!


That's pretty much how it works here too. They get into the wrong hands and whoosh they're over bred just like that. I'll have pictures up tomorrow from our adoption, but I'd say 50% are Staff or Staff mixes. We're one rescue a lot of people only come once to for that reason alone. But we're willing to take them because everyone of us loves them.

I'm still curious as to what Olive looks like!!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I couldn't have said that much better than that.
> 
> 
> That's pretty much how it works here too. They get into the wrong hands and whoosh they're over bred just like that. I'll have pictures up tomorrow from our adoption, but I'd say 50% are Staff or Staff mixes. We're one rescue a lot of people only come once to for that reason alone. But we're willing to take them because everyone of us loves them.
> ...


Your Adoption centre sounds fantastic,look forward to the pics.I'd like to see olive too.lol


----------

